# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Nadmierne pocenie głowy i szyi

## ryszardoro

Od kilku lat poci się mi głowa i szyja. Są momenty, że pot leje się ciurkiem(bez zapachu). Dzieje się tak gdy pomyślę o czymś nieprzyjemnym lub stresującym. Często w nocy budzę się zlany potem, głowa, szyja piersi(zimny pot) Ubieram się aby wyjść z domu po zakupy już jestem spocony, wychodzę pocę się jeszcze bardziej pot zaczyna mi spływać z włosów po szyi. Najgorzej jest zimą. Również podczas drobnych prac domowych ( wkręcanie wkręta, zakładanie szyn do firanek, przypinanie firanek, sprzątanie) występują podobne objawy. Radzę się swoich lekarzy ale wszyscy mówią, że to nerwicowe. Mam zdiagnozowaną nerwicę wegetatywną. Biorę leki nadciśnieniowe.Jestem po szczepieniu bajpasów serca. Jestem pod stałą kontrolą internisty, kardiologa, psychiatry, Mam 68 lat, wzrost 178cm, waga 80kg, jestem czynny fizycznie i sprawny fizycznie. Może jest jakaś rada bo szlag mnie trafia gdy się pocę a fakt ten jeszcze bardziej wzmaga pocenie. Dzięki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mogę polecić electro antiperspirant. Kupiłam go przed rokiem,a niemogę go sobie wynachwalić-niepocę się:-.Miałam problemy z mokrymi rękami,stopami i pachami.Wypróbowałam wszystko,i nic nie pomogło.Jak zaczęłam używać urządzenie ,to już po 6 kuracjach były widoczne rezultaty.Kupiłam też adapter pod pachy to bardzo pomogło
Nieżałuję że sobie ten aparat kupiłam.Polecam wszystkim.Czasami człowiek zaczyna wierzyć w cuda.A na pocenie głowy włosów też znajdziesz rozwiązanie.powodzenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mokra twarz.....nikomu tego nie życzę, jestem nawet atrakcyjną kobietą lubię jak ładnie wyglądam,niestety spocona twarz to obłęd ...nie cierpię jak mi się błyszczy,trochę pochodzę a już spocona ... nie mam tłustej cery tylko jednym słowem pocę się nigdzie indziej takic'ego problemu nie mam :-( Czytam o tej jonoforezie ,warto,poważnie???????

----------


## wercia

Pytasz czy warto .......,sama używam electoantyperspiantu już rok i nie dam go z ręki,pociłam się okropnie nie wiedziałam co już mam robić ,pracuję między ludżmi a potliwość ograniczała moje życie nawet kierowniczka kazała mi coś robić z sobą bo inaczej ...wylecę ... Dowiedziałam się o jonoforezie pl.Używając urządzenia po 8 procedurach moje ręce były suche,nogi,to samo,pod pachami ,sucho,kochana jakby mi ktoś wcześniej powiedział nie zastanawiałabym się ani minuty.Dzięki electro antyperspirantu czuję się wspaniale,ale mam też pracę i nie boję się podać ręki nikomu.Jeżeli chodzi o twoją twarz to bez obaw,możesz dokupić adapter na twarz i wierz mi będziesz zachwycona,jeżeli gnębią cię też i inne części ciała to powiem tylko tyle urządzenie ci pomoże nie wahaj.....bomba :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam botoks - zwalcza pocenie się skutecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy ktoś coś słyszał albo sam wykonywał zabieg Miradry? Centrum laseroterapii go wykonuje - podobno bardzo skuteczny

----------


## krisowo

> A czy ktoś coś słyszał albo sam wykonywał zabieg Miradry? Centrum laseroterapii go wykonuje - podobno bardzo skuteczny


Wygląda bardzo ciekawie i obiecująco - podoba mi się bo tak jak czytam na ich stronie nie wymaga żadnych nacięć i nakłuć, oddziaływanie pod pachami....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podobnie jak i wy  byłem zawiedziony ,próbując stosować różne specyfiki wierzyłem że koniecznie pozbędę się  pocenia praktycznie całego ciała,prawdę mówiąc wszystkie możliwości wykorzystałem oprócz operacji,na to nie mam odwagi,czytałem różne wpisy co jakiś czas eksperymenując na sobie coś nowego,efekty niestety chwilowe,pieniądze wyrzucałem w błoto.Ta kalkulacja taniego zakupu wcale mi się nie opłaciła :-0 Pomyślałem sobie nic nie ztracę kupując electro antyperspirant,spróbuję,po 50dniach jest gwarancja zwrotu pieniędzy . Dziś wiem że nie popełniłem głupstwa urządzenie i niektóre akcesoria mam w domu nie ma potrzeby oddawać,a najważniejsze już połowa mego ciała jest sucha,urządzenie mam dopiero miesiąc...  nie mam słów jak mi pomaga jak tak dalej pójdzie to tylo żyć na całość.:-)

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Witam
Bardzo się cieszę , że są takie urządzenia jak elektro antyperespirant. Jednak jest to leczenie objawów.
Ostatnio miałem pacjenta u którego taki wynik dawała krzyżówka patogenów Streptococcussa pyogenesa i EBV.
Ale fajnie , że takie urządzenia są . Ciężko czasami dojść co jest dokładnie patogenem strategicznym a zyć przecież trzeba - najlepiej prawie normalnie.  W razie pytań kontakt przez nick , bo nie wracam do postów.
Pozdrawia Naturopata

----------


## komwojaźer

Pogieło was wszystkich ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To naprawdę tak działa. Ja też potwierdzam, bo w naszej rodzinie potliwosc jest dziedziczna i wszyscy korzystamy z tego urządzenia. Mogę smiało powiedzieć że Electro Antiperspirant naprawdę zmienił nasze życie. Zatrzymał pocenie tam gdzie chcemy i tak jak chcemy. Poza tym nie ma w terapii ŻADNEJ chemii, skutków ubocznych i jest bezwonna, dzięki czemu zawsze można kupić dobre perfumy. 
Na youtube jest filmik z Chorwacji jednego goscia jak w upale prezentuje efekty działania Electro Antiperspirantu, ale nie mogę go tu dodać. 
Polecam

----------


## Maniekkkkk

Nareszcie ktos pisze z sensem, ci co reklamują te aluminiowe badziewa niech się chowają, po co sobie palić skórę jak można takim Electro Antiperspirantem sobie efektywnie pomóc? Zaden ból, chemia i w dodatku wygodne. Gbyby taki produkt nie istniał, moe powiedziałbym że istnieje coś skutecznego na nadmierne pocenie!!!

----------

